

Metasploit Framework 3.3 Released - seven
http://blog.metasploit.com/2009/11/metasploit-framework-33-released.html

======
arnorhs
I'm very interested but don't get it. What does it do and how does it work.

~~~
rcoder
It's a network security tool used for exploiting security holes in Windows
systems in order to inject a remote control payload. It does have white-hat
utility, but my sense is that it's mostly used for grey and black-hat
activities.

Unlike the usual "script kiddie" Linux rootkits, it is largely focused in
exploration and control of a single machine, but the building blocks
Metasploit provides could easily be used to construct botnets, especially in
dense networks like college campuses or medium-sized businesses without a
strong IT security focus.

~~~
arihelgason
Not only for Windows systems. It can be used for exploits against any OS.

And it's used in exploit development as well as execution.

